# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Konferencija prePOROD 2013., pridružite nam se!

## Danci_Krmed

Promjene u sustavima za skrb trudnica i rodilja potrebne su u svim   dijelovima svijeta, tako i u Hrvatskoj. No kako približiti želje   roditelja te pozitivne i dokazane prakse iz drugih zemalja zdravstvenim   djelatnicima iz Hrvatske i šire regije?

 Ovogodišnja konferencija, pod pokroviteljstvom Ministarstva zdravlja Republike Hrvatske, *prePOROD 2013. - Izazovi i trendovi u maternalnoj skrbi u Hrvatskoj i Europskoj uniji*   zamišljena je upravo s tim ciljem - da stvori most između struke i   korisnica i korisnika zdravstvenih usluga, da svim dionicima predstavi   različite prakse kojima je svima cilj zdrava majka i zdravo dijete, cilj   koji se može postići odgovarajućim pristupom trudnoći, porodu i   babinju, pristupom koji nije uobičajen u Hrvatskoj i u regiji, a trebao   bi biti.

 Ovo je jedinstvena prilika da se prakse i iskustva stručnjaka i korisnika razmijene na jednom mjestu.* Pridružite nam se 15. travnja 2013. u Zagrebu!

*Neki su od predavača i predavačica na ovogodišnjoj konferenciji:

* Žarko Alfirević*,  hrvatski ginekolog i porodničar s  britanskom adresom, profesor fetalne i  maternalne medicine u Bolnici za  žene u Liverpoolu, jednom od najvećih  rodilišta u Europi. Urednik je  Cochrane skupine za trudnoću i porod te  predsjednik Znanstvene komisije  Europske udruge za perinatalnu medicinu.  Ima više od 170 recenziranih  publikacija u tražilici PubMed.

* Elisabeth Geisel*, ima više od 30 godina iskustva u  promoviranju izbora u trudnoći i porodu te je već 21 godinu predsjednica  njemačke Udruge za porod  (GfG) te jedna od pokretačica Europske mreže  porodničarksih udruga  (ENCA), gdje je gajila posebne veze s udrugama iz  istočne Europe. Jedna  je od osnivačica prve kuće za porode u  Njemačkoj.

* Željka Jelavić*,  viša kustosica u Etnografskom muzeju u  Zagrebu, čiji su istraživački  interesi usmjereni na antropologiju  tijela i seksualnosti te  feminističku antropologiju. Priprema doktorski  rad o kulturnim aspketima  rađanja.

* Eva Macun*, dr. med., spec.  ginekologije i porodništva  na odjelu ginekologije i porodničarstva Opće  bolnice Jesenice u  Sloveniji. U zadnje dvije godine dr. Macun i kolege  uveli su promjene u  protokolima u tom rodilištu koji su znatno  poboljšali stope  intervencija u porodu i poboljšali ishode poroda.

*Mira Hemmerich*,  dr.med., spec.ginekologije i  porodništva, voditeljica odjela  ginekologije i porodništva u OB Knin,  liječnica je koja se zauzima za  promjene u rodilištima u korist  rodilja. 

* Irena Zakarija-Grković*,  dr. med., spec. obit. med,  IBCLC, završila je studij medicine na  Riječkom Sveučilištu, ali je  struku ˝ispekla˝ u Melbourneu gdje je 12  godina radila u kliničkoj  praksi, između ostalog kao shared maternity  carer, odnosno u timu  pružatelja maternalne skrbi. Zaposlena je na  Medicinskom fakultetu u  Splitu od 2006. godine te radi na sustavnom  promicanju dojenja.

*Erika Spirić*, viša  primalja, jedna je od  najiskusnijih primalja u Hrvatskoj zaposlena u  Općoj bolnici Varaždin.  Erika je jedna od djelatnica zbog koje je  varaždinsko rodilište dobilo  reputaciju kao rodilište gdje se poštuju  želje majki.

*Nada Matanović*, bacc. primalja,  zaposlena je u  rodilištu pri Općoj bolnici Postojna te sudjeluje na  porodima u  „primaljskoj kući“ koja se nalazi u sklopu rodilišta.

* Zalka Drglin*,  dr. sc. istraživačica je na Institutu  za javno zdravstvo u Sloveniji,  konzultantica je za probleme u  perinatalnom mentalnom zdravlju te  vanjska suradnica studija  primaljstva pri Medicinskom fakultetu u  Ljubljani. Posebno ju zanima  rad s trudnicama iz ugroženih skupina  društva.

 Osiguran je simultani prijevod na hrvatski jezik za sva izlaganja.

----------


## puntica

pridružite nam se na fejbuku https://www.facebook.com/events/1315...ref=ts&fref=ts

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Do konferencije ćemo vam ovdje predstaviti sve predavače

 Danas je na redu Prof. dr. Žarko Alfirević, predstojnik Klinike za  ginekologiju i porodništvo Sveučilišta u Liverpool-u, jedan od najvećih  rodilišta u Europi.  Pročitajte njegove usporedbe Hrvatskog sustava  skrbi za trudnice i rodilje i onog u Britaniji: Da u Britaniji vodim porod kao u Hrvatskoj, završio bi na sudu.

 Komentari su dobrodošli naravno  :Smile:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Sve više rodilja iz Šibenika za porod bira  kninsko rodilište. Razloga za to ima mnogo, a pozitivne promjene i  humaniji pristup rađanju koji su privukli rodilje, rezultat su zalaganja  voditeljice rodilišta dr. Mire Hemerich i glavne primalje Monike Grgić.

 Obje će predstaviti rad na konferenciji prePOROD 15. travnja 2013.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Do konferencije prePOROD, 15. travnja ćemo vam predstaviti sve predavačice i predavače.  Danas je na redu *Željka Jelavić*, viša kustosica Etnografskog muzeja.

*Trudnoća i porod kao feminističko pitanje*

Izlaganje  će se fokusirati na porod kao kulturni, a ne isključivo biološki  odnosno medicinski fenomen. Za feminističku kritiku porod je zacijelo  jedan od temeljnih elemenata za analizu odnosa patrijarhata, roda i  uspostavljanja ženskoga subjektivita. Feministička teorija, jednako kao i  aktivizam, nije monolitna, stoga će se u izlaganju analizirati  argumenti različitih feminističkih pravaca. Razmotrit će se pozicije  liberalnog, radikalnog ili materijalističkog u razmatranju poroda i  tijela, odnosa moći i nadzora žena nad procesom rađanja bilo da se  nalaze u ulozi rodilja ili primalja, odabira prirodnog poroda ili  carskog reza kao vlastitog izbora. Postmoderni feminizam pak nudi  elemente za slojevitu analizu odnosa prema majčinstvu, prirodnom ili  medikaliziranom porodu kao i dojenju koje se ne može promatrati izvan  konteksta koji uključuje elemente klasnog, rasnog i političkog. Može li  feministička kritika biti poticajna za nužne promjene u hrvatskom  društvu, promjene u odnosu medicinskog sustava prema ženama i žena prema  rađanju i svome tijelu?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Bogato  iskustvo i topli pristup primalje Erike Spirić samo su dio razloga  zašto je rodilište u Varaždinu na glasu kao humano i dostojanstveno  mjesto za rađanje. Primalja Erika će na konferenciji prePOROD 15.  travnja 2013. govoriti o važnosti načina na koji primalja pristupa  rodilji.



Dvorana se je već dosta napunila, prijavite se za konferenciju i osigurajte svoje mjesto!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

U  samo godinu dana, osoblje rodilišta u Jesenicama u Sloveniji, uspjelo  je smanjiti broj intervencija u porodu uz poboljšanje ishoda poroda za  djecu i majke. Porodničarka *dr. Eva Macun* će na konferenciji prePOROD  15. travnja 2013. govoriti o tome kako su uveli nove protokole i kako su  novi protkoli utjecali na zadovoljstvo i zdravlje rodilja i djece.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Konferencija je za tjedan dana i ostalo je *još samo tri dana za prijave*!   No, ostavile smo mogućnost da, ako želite, možete se prijaviti na dan  Konferencije uz plaćanje kotizacije od 300 kuna, isključivo gotovinom  (kotizacija je do 10.04. 250 kuna).

Hrvatska lječnička komora:  9 bodova za aktivno sudjelovanje, 7 bodova za pasivno sudjelovanje
Hrvatska komora primalja: 8 bodova za aktivno sudjelovanje, 6 bodova za pasivno sudjelovanje
Hrvatska komora medicinskih sestara: molimo da se obratite direktno njima za informacije
Slovenska liječnička komora: molimo da se obratite direktno njima za informacije
Slovenska komora primalja: prema njihovoj proceduri članice moraju nakon konferencije same poslati zahtjeve za bodovanje

Vidimo se u ponedjeljak!

----------


## lulu-mama

Mozda glupo pitanje, ali:
Hoce li biti Rodin (prodajni, ali i s materijalima) stand na konferenciji?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

da, nakon prijava (odnosno poslije 9)

za materijale najbolje nazvat u ured 01 6177 500 i otići tamo uzet što ti treba

----------


## lulu-mama

Odlicno!

----------


## Snekica

Žao mi je da nisam bliže, ovako mi je trenutno neizvedivo

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Michel Odent godinama govori da smo na dnu ponora poštivanja potreba  žena i u trudnoći i porodu, no jučer smo imali prekrasnu priliku vidjeti  da, uz sve ono što je loše, postoje u našoj državi i regiji mjesta i  ljudi koji su pravi primjerci svjetlosti i koji nam ulijevaju nadu u  bolje sutra. Nadu da će se potrebe naših kćerki u porodu poštivati i da će se naši unuci rađati dostojanstveno.

 Hvala svim predavačicama i predavačima, sudionicama i sudionicima  jučerašnje konferencije prePOROD 2013. Nadamo se da ste otišli kući puni  novih ideja i želja, i nadamo se da se vidimo sljedeće godine gdje ćemo  nastaviti konstruktivan dijalog između zdravstvene struke i korisnica.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Uvijek kad organiziramo nešto sjajno, žao nam je što više ljudi nije moglo uživati u tome barem onoliko koliko i mi koje smo imale privilegiju biti tamo. Pa smo pažljivo prepričavale, pa dijelile dojmove, pa dijelile prezentacije... Pa smo se domislile same snimati naša događanja kamerom, pa samo zvuk.... uglavnom, sve su te snimke negdje u prašini i jednom će ih netko vaditi - za povijest . 

Od prePORODA smo pametnije, na vašu sreću i zahvaljujući Marinu (http://furkisport.hr/) koji nam je odradio ovaj sjajan posao: sve prezentacije i diskusije s prePORODA dostupne su na Rodinom Youtube kanalu. 

Napomena za članove i članice stručnih komora: slušanje s Youtubea komore neće bodovati lol ali će se vama itekako isplatiti. Uživajte!

Sekcija I - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YjlL...R1sgoVRJoKIVyU

Sekcija II - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK5a5PCFUuk&feature=share&list=PLIK-GRHUCj5SFCwvVeISsTTVlY8_ZU5cw

Sekcija III - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3dCm-kD1yg&feature=share&list=PLIK-GRHUCj5TnCqpg28BEs9LL6ekuDUKr

Diskusije - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Haxzg...93SBcC8Tv1KdmC

----------

